# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Stop Rhode Island Reptile Ban

## ER12

S2033 has been introduced into the Rhode Island General Assembly. It would BAN the ownership of ALL pythons and boas. On January 11, 2012 Senators Tassoni, Lynch, Perry andPinga introduced S2033 into the RI Senate. The bill is poorly written by those who have little understanding of the natural history or captive husbandry of these animals. They are designed to beas broad and restrictive as possible, without any regard for the actual people they affect, nor the welfare of the animals they would displace.

Although there is a moderate occupational risk in working with certain reptiles, historically and statistically there is virtually zero public safety risk. Working withtraditional livestock and pets presents far more risk than working with reptiles. 35 people per year are killed by dogs in the US. The efforts by the Animal Rights Industry to exaggerate risk posedfrom captive reptiles, and sensationalize it through the media is reprehensible and irresponsible. No one outside of the keepers facility has ever been killed by a captive reptile. There has neverbeen death in the last 50 years in the state of RI from a captive reptile.

S2033 has been assigned to the Senate Environmental & Agriculture Committee. Get involved TODAY!

Click here to send a letter opposing S2033: http://usark.org/campaign.php?id=31

Click here to read S2033: http://www.usark.org/uploads/RI%20S2033.pdf

----------

Giftbearer (02-02-2012)

----------


## dr del

Hmm,

Is it just me or are these state bills comng in too thick and fast for it to be a coincidence?

Has the HSUS pulled a blindside on us and been lobbying for these second stage bills quietly in the background?


dr del

----------

SoFarAway (02-01-2012)

----------


## Giftbearer

Oh my God! This is ridiculous! I bet your hunch is right, Derek, that HSUS is behind this in all these states. They've probably been advised by their attorneys that the Federal rule won't hold up in court, so they're taking it to the State level.

----------


## Giftbearer

I don't live in Rhode Island but went ahead and sent a letter. I added the points that Ball Pythons are not aggressive and are alot more likely to hide their heads when threatened than bite and that even if they did bite they can't do any real damage, and said that this legislation sets a bad precedent and bad example to other states.

Hopefully the state doesn't throw out opinions coming from other states.

I really hate that this is happening because I'm trying to take my time picking out a pair of Ball Pythons and getting all the accessories but am really worried this crap might come to Georgia at any moment and I might lose my chance.

Such a bill that includes ALL Pythons really ups the ante from previous legislation that's been introduced, so it sure looks like that is their eventual goal throughout the country piece by piece.

----------

